# Looking for a driver? Snowblower operator? In NE PA.



## gogetter (Mar 20, 2001)

If anyone in the Bucks County, PA. or surrounding areas is looking for a plow driver or snow blower operater, please contact me at [email protected] to discuss.

I don't have any plowing experience, but am eager to learn. I own a lawn maintenance business the rest of the year, and am available for almost any hours during the winter.

Thanks, Jonathan E.


----------

